# Falla en motor de lavadora Ge



## Acabrera78 (Ago 18, 2012)

al principio hace su función de lavar la ropa pero después en el programa de exprimir se para y se apaga que puede ser?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2012)

cuando preguntes algo,tienes que dar mas detalles,no somos adivinos,
*modelo del lavarropas* por ejemplo,
*si la placa controladora es mecanica  o electronica *,
que tipo de mediciones hiciste? la correa esta bien ajustada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2012)

Algunas posibilidades . . . 

Bomba de agua , si no saca el agua no exprime-centrifuga
Capacitor del motor (si lo lleva) , si está desvalorizado le alcanza la fuerza para lavar pero no para centrifugar. Las lavadoras mas modernas emplean motor universal.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunas posibilidades . . .
> 
> Bomba de agua , si no saca el agua no exprime-centrifuga
> Capacitor del motor (si lo lleva) , si está desvalorizado le alcanza la fuerza para lavar pero no para centrifugar. Las lavadoras mas modernas emplean motor universal.



Dosme yo ya he visto lavadoras con motor trifasico y variador de frecuencia que se alimentan con red monofásica.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Dosme yo ya he visto lavadoras con motor trifasico y variador de frecuencia que se alimentan con red monofásica.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si , las industriales . . . ¿ pero has visto domésticas así ?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , las industriales . . . ¿ pero has visto domésticas así ?



Mi hermana compro una whirpool y una vez se le apago por sobrecarga, y al revisarla me di cuenta que tenía un motor trifásico a 127V, y tenía una proteccion térmica que se había disparado, afortunadamente no se quemó nada o sino hubiese sido más barato haberla cambiado!!!!


----------



## sergio (Sep 11, 2012)

puede que el mecanismo de centrifugado este en malas condiciones prueva con la lavadora desenchufada si puedes moverla con la mano en la condicion de centrifugado .sino puedes deveras cambier el mecanismo


----------

